# reifen/felgen combo



## a$i (11. Oktober 2003)

welche hr reifen/felgen combo ist eurer meinung am durchstosssichersten?!


----------



## Moto (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich galube das die Reifen von Demolition einen ziemlich guten Durchschlagschutz haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Oktober 2003)

Der Demolition is Blech, fasst nur 65 PSI. Kauf nen the Wall von Primo,nach wie vor der stärkste Reifen!


----------



## kater (11. Oktober 2003)

Snafu haben auch sehr gute Reifen. Naja, IMHO das einzig gute Produkt, was sie herstellen. Leider (wie bei Snafu so üblich) zu teuer.


----------



## lagy (11. Oktober 2003)

fahr ohne reifen
dann bekommst du nie wieder nen platten


----------



## evil_rider (11. Oktober 2003)

voxom rubber ~ bester reifen den ich jeh hatte... aber auch der schwerste


----------



## Knibbel (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *voxom rubber ~ bester reifen den ich jeh hatte... aber auch der schwerste  *



dat is doch vol der scheiss
also ich habe einfach hinten noch ein drunter also 2


----------



## lagy (11. Oktober 2003)

hör am besten auf zu fahren du kannst es doch sowieso nicht!!!!


----------



## Bunes007 (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab nen MAXXIS Holy Roller drauf.

Meiner Meinung nach der beste Reifen fürs BMX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Oktober 2003)

Klasse Tipp weil der Junge oben ja auch keinen  durchschlagsicheren Reifen sucht und Maxxis Reifen ja so toll dicke Seitenwände haben...


----------



## Bunes007 (12. Oktober 2003)

Ok

Da muss ich dem Bremerhavener (leider ) recht geben, die haben wirklich etwas dünne seitenwände.
Aber der Schlappe hält bei mir jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre, obwohl ich mit meinem Rad auch scho ma den einen oder anderen Downhill gefahren bin. (Wurzeln Steine)

Außerdem soll der Bremerhavener nich immer so üder schlau tun!!!
(Kapiert   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bunes007 _
> *Ok
> 
> Da muss ich dem Bremerhavener (leider ) recht geben, die haben wirklich etwas dünne seitenwände.
> ...



Musste nich persönlich nehmen,is ganz objektiv gemeint  .Ist für vorne auch ein guter Reifen, hinten bin ich allerdings selber Holy Roller und auch Maxx Daddy gefahren und weiss deshalb dass er Reifen wie dem the Wall nicht das Wasser reichen kann...deshalb hat Maxxis mit dem Ringworm auch nen dickeren Reifen für Hinten mit passablem Stoss-Schutz im Angebot.


----------



## Bunes007 (12. Oktober 2003)

)





> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Musste nich persönlich nehmen,is ganz objektiv gemeint  .Ist für vorne auch ein guter Reifen, hinten bin ich allerdings selber Holy Roller und auch Maxx Daddy gefahren und weiss deshalb dass er Reifen wie dem the Wall nicht das Wasser reichen kann...deshalb hat Maxxis mit dem Ringworm auch nen dickeren Reifen für Hinten mit passablem Stoss-Schutz im Angebot. *



Hast genau meine Meinung getroffen!

Scheinst ja doch ganz in Ordnung zu sein! (Sorry)


----------



## ChrisW (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *
> 
> dat is doch vol der scheiss
> also ich habe einfach hinten noch ein drunter also 2 *



kannst du mir des mal erklären?? *g*


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Oktober 2003)

Ganz einfach: Flanken herausschneiden aus nem alten Mantel und diesen dann zwischen Schlauch und neuem Mantel zwischenlegen.

Sehr schwer zwar,aber der beste Schutz den man haben kann !


----------



## NRH (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Ganz einfach: Flanken herausschneiden aus nem alten Mantel und diesen dann zwischen Schlauch und neuem Mantel zwischenlegen.
> 
> Sehr schwer zwar,aber der beste Schutz den man haben kann ! *



und der schwerste


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> Sehr schwer zwar, aber der beste Schutz den man haben kann ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (12. Oktober 2003)

Oh, sorry


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Oktober 2003)

Macht ja nix...


----------



## ChrisW (12. Oktober 2003)

hm. weiß nich so recht ob sich da dann der aufwand für den nutzen lohnt ... und für gewichtsfetischisten is des auch nix


----------



## a$i (12. Oktober 2003)

> hm. weiß nich so recht ob sich da dann der aufwand für den nutzen lohnt ... und für gewichtsfetischisten is des auch nix



lieber ein paar gramm mehr als ständig nen plattn...und bei gut 4bar kann man ja wohl erwarten dass man nicht bei jeder kante luft lässt...


----------



## a$i (12. Oktober 2003)

ich fahre DEMOLITION SMOKE felge und nen DEMOLITION Zeppelin reifen 1.8 mit 4-4.5bar hinten...

lohnt sich der umstieg auf ne andere felge oder einfach den zeppelin in 2.0 !?


----------



## evil_rider (12. Oktober 2003)

anderen reifen und hinten min. 5bar


----------



## aXXIs262 (13. Oktober 2003)

Also, ich hab bei mir z.Zt. den Elmstreet von odyssey drauf unf bin  damit super zufrieden... also durschschlagen hatt ich noch nicht damit...der Primo the wall iss auch ganz gut.

wenn du die möglichkeit hast, dann schau die deine reifen im laden vorher an, da kannste meistens schon sehen wie dick und steif das Material iss.


----------



## Knibbel (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Ganz einfach: Flanken herausschneiden aus nem alten Mantel und diesen dann zwischen Schlauch und neuem Mantel zwischenlegen.
> 
> Sehr schwer zwar,aber der beste Schutz den man haben kann ! *



ne nix zerschneiden einfach in ner kleineren größe drunter tun


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *
> 
> ne nix zerschneiden einfach in ner kleineren größe drunter tun *



Hardcore Variante für Leute mit durchtrainierten Wixer-Händen.


----------

